# Propogating Alocasias?



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Obviously cuttings don't work; is there rooting hormone or some such or are seeds the only way to do it?

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Alocasia produce suckers or pups that run underneath the soil and then pop up not far from mom. When they reach a certain size you can remove them. This is usually after they have developed a decent root system of their own.

Which one are you trying to propagate?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Anotone, do you mean they produce rhizomes? Or an attached new baby plant? Sorry, Im a bit confused, and interested as I have an Allocasia.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Right now I'm experimenting with A. "Polly", but I want the ability so that when my A. "nebula" grows a bit, I can propogate that. It's a gorgeous, rare alocasia that I want in more of my tanks.

-Solly


----------



## Frog10 (Oct 18, 2006)

Alocasias have little pods attached to their roots which grow into new plants i think. Heres a pic of one sprouting


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

wishIwereAnExpert said:


> Right now I'm experimenting with A. "Polly", but I want the ability so that when my A. "nebula" grows a bit, I can propogate that. It's a gorgeous, rare alocasia that I want in more of my tanks.
> 
> -Solly


Yeah, I know where you got that Nebula from. :wink: 

Cesar, its not necessarily a rhizome but I guess you could call it that although it doesn't function the exact same. Basically they produce pups but they are usually not attached directly to the mother plant.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Not sure what you call them but many Alocasia produce a tuber/bulb. whatever you want to call it on a stolon/root that is attached to the main bulb which is not all that unlike Colocasias and even Amorphophallus.

Now as far as producing other plants from leaves stems ot other plant structures, it is not totally out of the the realm of possibility. There is a discussion going on and soon to be published on producing Amorphophallus tubers from leaves. :shock: 

So as I have said never say never. There are other Aroids that will produce plants from leaf cuttings that many said would not and you just never know till you try.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

From Leaf?? Thats amazing. Like African Violets?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I've tried the leaf thing a few times with Alocasia. It doesn't work. They rot so fast. Tried it with A. rugosa and A. nebula.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

So, as Antone relates you never know till you try. I have had plants root from leaves I would have never thought would. Recently I had a Myrmecodia tuberosa break a leaf partially in one of my mini greenhouses. It sprouted roots and the disconnected leaf part with roots as been living for 2 months and still looks good. I suspect it will never produce a tuber which is the same with some Amorphophallus.


----------

